# Purrl is crafting Coconut Juice



## SaltedKaramel (Apr 12, 2020)

I'll dm the code if you want the recipe! Idk how long she'll be doing it for but I'll be in her house the whole time. Check the map to see where her house is.

Nothing is required though if you want, you can leave tickets, extra diys, etc... at the welcome center next to the airport.

Please leave via the airport!


----------



## angelcore (Apr 12, 2020)

hi interested in dropping by please!


----------



## shinobirain (Apr 12, 2020)

I'd love to come over!


----------



## mosaka (Apr 12, 2020)

can i come


----------



## drchoo (Apr 12, 2020)

I'd love to visit!


----------



## SaltedKaramel (Apr 12, 2020)

Forgot to mention that it'll be 1 or 2 people at a time! So I'll dm the code to you once the person before is finished!


----------



## sorachu (Apr 12, 2020)

can i pass by?


----------



## Tourmaunte (Apr 12, 2020)

May I visit?


----------



## Cloudofgods (Apr 12, 2020)

I would love to visit!!


----------



## Feather Orb (Apr 12, 2020)

I'd like to visit too when there's room


----------



## wizziepooh (Apr 12, 2020)

Hey! I’d love to visit if you’re still open!


----------



## Pnixie (Apr 12, 2020)

Hello, I'd love to come


----------



## kiketasu (Apr 12, 2020)

i would like to go ^^


----------



## WhitneyLeigh23 (Apr 12, 2020)

Me too if it’s not too late


----------



## Mszcrystal (Apr 12, 2020)

may i please come by?!


----------



## Roar (Apr 12, 2020)

I would like to visit please


----------



## jessicat_197 (Apr 12, 2020)

I would like to visit and join the line if she’s still making it c:


----------



## lauren1 (Apr 12, 2020)

Can I come!? I can bring bells as a tip


----------



## Lankea (Apr 12, 2020)

I would like to come! Will bring a tip!


----------



## Restin (Apr 12, 2020)

Can I visit too? Will tip


----------



## nintendog (Apr 12, 2020)

Hello, I'd like to come if you have time.


----------



## Lady Sugarsaurus (Apr 12, 2020)

Hi! Can I visit?


----------



## InkFox (Apr 12, 2020)

Hi, may I drop by too ?


----------



## shasha (Apr 12, 2020)

I'd love to come by if it's still available


----------



## alitwick (Apr 12, 2020)

I’d love to drop by if she’s still available.


----------



## shirocha (Apr 12, 2020)

If you're still doing this, may I please come?


----------



## SaltedKaramel (Apr 12, 2020)

Gotta go soon so anyone after one after this comment will unfortunately have to stop! I'll be sending codes to everyone rather than wait as I'll be a bit afk! Please leave as soon as you're done so others can come!


----------



## happyabg (Apr 12, 2020)

SaltedKaramel said:


> I'll dm the code if you want the recipe! Idk how long she'll be doing it for but I'll be in her house the whole time. Check the map to see where her house is.
> 
> Nothing is required though if you want, you can leave tickets, extra diys, etc... at the welcome center next to the airport.
> 
> Please leave via the airport!


I'm interested, please


Edit...dang did I just miss it?


----------



## JordanRhysBaker (Apr 12, 2020)

Can I come please?


----------



## FaerieRose (Apr 12, 2020)

Rats, my timing is off today.


----------



## SaltedKaramel (Apr 12, 2020)

Its OK! I'll send it to you three above, still have a bit of time left.


----------



## FaerieRose (Apr 12, 2020)

Thanks a ton.


----------



## zenni (Apr 12, 2020)

I'd love to come if you're still open!


----------



## InkFox (Apr 12, 2020)

SaltedKaramel said:


> Gotta go soon so anyone after one after this comment will unfortunately have to stop! I'll be sending codes to everyone rather than wait as I'll be a bit afk! Please leave as soon as you're done so others can come!


Hi again, I didn't receive the code so I thought maybe you skipped me (just wondering cuz you said you'd send it to everyone at once haha) ? It's ok if you don't have time anymore, I can wait for another opportunity. Lemme know, thanks ~ 
Edit : nevermind I just got it, sorry for being a stupid impatient haha


----------



## AndresDaniel1 (Apr 12, 2020)

Still hosting?


----------



## SaltedKaramel (Apr 12, 2020)

Wew! There we go. I just sent out the codes to the last 3 people before my previous post. Can't send anymore I'll be afk now! Will leave the island open for the rest of you to come in and get the recipe! Till I get back!

Apologies for not being able to get everyone!


----------



## Bunnybea (Apr 12, 2020)

Could I stop by?


----------



## Luciaaaa (Apr 12, 2020)

Hey, is she still doing it? Would love to come!


----------



## kalinn (Apr 12, 2020)

I'd love to come over please!


----------



## EpicBunny (Apr 12, 2020)

Hi can I come by?


----------



## SaltedKaramel (Apr 12, 2020)

Sorry guys! I came back and there was a disconnect but she was still crafting so I sent out all the codes to everyone. I liked your post in confirmation.

But someone "quietly left and now she's no longer crafting". Sorry guys!


----------



## Bunnybea (Apr 12, 2020)

Awe, thank you tho.


----------



## ali.di.magix (Apr 12, 2020)

Oh sorry nevermind, I didn't see your latest message ^^"


----------

